# Beauty shops



## dixie (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not have a lot of knowledge about refining to share but this should help all of you and it works, this is my way of giving back to the form.

This has worked for me in the past when I lived in Jax. Fla for 2 years. 

I made a deal with a beauty shop owner to let me put up a flyer in his shop a month ahead of time and then work it for one week every 4 months. I put the flyers at each work station (16 total)so all customes could see them.

There are many women out there who have a good stash of broken jewlery or old boyfriend and EX-husband jewlery that they just do not want. They would never under any condition darken the door of a pawn shop. Most jewlery stores are to afraid advertise to buy gold from their customes because they do not want them to learn how badly they were ripped off in the first place. So these women just keep putting this stuff in the back of their jewlery boxes. 

If you have a supply of wearable jewlery that you have picked up from overstocked pawn shops you can take it with you on your buy days and many time you can just trade your wearable gold for broken gold at 2/1 as well as outright buying at 75% of spot.

You can sell this to the salone owner by telling him that on the days you are in his store he can introduce new products to sell beside your buying table and if his customers have "found" money in their pockets they are more likely to try new products, or buy a tanning membership or something else.

If anyone trys this please post a reply and let me know how it works for you.

Mike in south Georgia


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 2, 2008)

Dixie,

This is an excellent idea. My wife frequents these places all the time. I'll have her post my flyers and make the contacts with her friends there.

I'll let you know how it goes.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a very good idea.

Oh and is it possible to show us what your flyers looks like ? I already have my own, but we could share ideas...

Thanks


----------



## dixie (Jan 3, 2008)

Noxx, I can not fint it. For some reason I have to change out hard drives about every 2 years and it must have not made the transfere over to the new one. It was just a simple word doct. standard printer paper with a general advertisment and a big bold header.

BROKEN & UNWANTED JEWLERY IS
CASH
I will be here in person during the week of 01-15 and 01-21 paying CASH for broken and unwanted jewlery. Why not cash in with money in your pocket on broken chains, rings that are to loose or have stones missing.
Don't discount anything, if it looks valuable in may be.

Things that I buy.
All gold jewlery no mater what the condition. just a few small peices are worth $100
Class rings
Diamonds any size
old wristwatches
Pocketwatches
US silver coins made before 1964
Old paper money
Silver flatware, trays, and serving sets

For more information call 1-800-buy-gold


The other thing to do is offer to buy lunch for the staff on the days you are there. They usually have the phone numbers of all of their customes and if you are nice to them you might just be able to get the to call all of their customes at home the night before and remind them to bring their scrap jewlery.


Lazer Steve, I tried to just put up the flyer and have them call you but somehow they just do not. If they see you there in person handing ut cash many times they will go back home and return with the gold. Put yourself some kind of system that allows you to be there in person. I have bought a gal. size zip lock bag full of jewlery on one day before.

Also I have always turned away the plate, filled, and so one. With your refining skills you can buy everything.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 3, 2008)

What are you paying for these items?


----------



## dixie (Jan 3, 2008)

GSP, as requested by Noxx this was just a general outline of what kind of ad you can post before your buying day. The post was not intended to try and buy anything for anyone here.

Everyone can set there own buuying prices based on what the shop owner charges you to use his store as a base.

Mike


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 3, 2008)

Soooorry.


----------

